# Adobe Flash Player



## Jade Tigress (Dec 27, 2008)

Help! 

My son got a laptop for Christmas and for some reason I can't download Adobe Flash Player for him. He'll go to a games or video site and it prompts to install the missing plugin, I follow the prompts but at the end it says no plug-ins were installed. I even went to the Adobe site to download it from there, but get the same error. I've never had this happen before. He has the same operating system that I do (Vista) and I installed it on my computer without a problem. 

He's going crazy here because he can't play any games or watch videos without it. Any suggestions? 

Thanks. :asian:


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 27, 2008)

Make sure you are logged in as the admin.  

If that doesn't work, I'll look at it for you... but you actually have to show up this time.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 27, 2008)

Cryozombie said:


> Make sure you are logged in as the admin.
> 
> If that doesn't work, I'll look at it for you... but you actually have to show up this time.



I'm sorry about that! Unavoidable circumstance. I PROMISE I'll be there this time. I'm still crying about my missing key anyway. I'll check the admin thing in the meantime. Thanks John. :asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 27, 2008)

You know Jade I feel for you as technology can be a real pain some times.  One time adobe flash player crashed my operating system on an install and yes I installed in correctly.


----------



## Shicomm (Dec 29, 2008)

Vista again... 

Get the installer from the adobe website.
Close your web browser.
Right click the installer file and select "execute as admin" ( or something like that  ) 
After the install is complete it should work just fine but in some cases you need to reboot once.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks to Cryo it's working fine now.


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 30, 2008)

I am a god.

*A* god, not THE God.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 30, 2008)

Cryozombie said:


> I am a god.
> 
> *A* god, not THE God.


And, yet, so modest, too!


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 30, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> And, yet, so modest, too!



Well, I did say A god, not THE god.  Thats pretty modest.

What can I say.  I love me.


----------



## Tames D (Dec 30, 2008)

Cryozombie said:


> I am a god.
> 
> *A* god, not THE God.


 
I thought A-God played for the Yankees. I must be thinking of someone else. Did Pam swoon in your presence?


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 31, 2008)

QUI-GON said:


> I thought A-God played for the Yankees. I must be thinking of someone else. Did Pam swoon in your presence?



Of course, she is a woman.  They ALL do.  Haha.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 31, 2008)

:shrug:


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 31, 2008)

What can I say


----------

